
Mr. Robot Episode Titles Are Brilliant - evo_9
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110/episodes?season=1&ref_=tt_eps_sn_1
======
ocdtrekkie
I don't know, I feel like they're one of those attempts to look hacker-y that
ends up falling a bit flat. 1337speak isn't really all that trendy anymore,
except for people who make really bad passwords. I actually really cracked up
about a Mr. Robot line though:

"I bet you right now some writer is working hard on a TV show that’ll mess up
this generation’s idea of hacker culture."

~~~
kjdal2001
I agree the 1337speak stuff seems played out. I like the names though because
they remind me of looking for episodes of TV shows on file sharing services
back 10+ years ago. Catching up on the show on Amazon instant video gave me a
flashback to doing the same thing on limewire a decade ago.

~~~
slyall
Plenty of people still get their TV shows via file sharing services.

Just last week I was trying to work a label on a torrent, found this page
which has an overview:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirated_movie_release_types](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirated_movie_release_types)

